# Bootloader...locked or unlocked?



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know if the bootloader is encrypted?

Here it states that its unlocked...http://www.trickygeek.com/lg-spectrum-dual-core-android-unlocked-smartphone-with-8mp/


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

its unlocked. just lack of interest.


----------



## Defragger51 (Dec 10, 2011)

That's really sad a phone with good specs an unlocked boot-loader on Verizon and its getting no Dev. support I don't understand it. Even worse Verizon is now has and online special for 99.00 for this phone, guess that means they will soon drop it from there line up.To bad no Dev. support cause I would certainly get it at 99.00


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

Defragger51 said:


> That's really sad a phone with good specs an unlocked boot-loader on Verizon and its getting no Dev. support I don't understand it. Even worse Verizon is now has and online special for 99.00 for this phone, guess that means they will soon drop it from there line up.To bad no Dev. support cause I would certainly get it at 99.00


Called twice and spoke with VZW customer support and it's $99 for a _*NEW *_line with a 2 year contract...you cant get the extra $100 off on an upgrade. She said the promo ad is misleading, apologized, and sent me a free case. Im sure if we could get a Spectrum in the hands of a dev we would have a ROM in no time. I came from a TBolt, Charge, and Bionic, all which were sliced and diced, and this is by far the smoothest yet fastest device I have owned...

Every night I see a few tv commercials about the Razr and ads for the Nexus are on every Android based forum I frequent yet I havent see a single ad about the Spectrum. The Razr and Nexus are saturated with users/owners if I were a dev my attention would be there as well, at least til' I could afford this one. I posted a thread here wherein I explianed that Nitro told me the phone has potintial and he would bring Eclipse to Spectrum if we could get one in his hands. Dont know if you know who Nitro is but hes a genius...my Bionic was CRAP til he got ahold of it. It will catch on...be patient.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

That's incorrect. My wife I and VZW went round and round today, but if you log into My Verizon, you'll see under 'Recommendations' the offer and how it clearly says 'Renewal':










I had to have a rep log into my account to see it, BUT, your line has to be eligible for upgrade today to get that special. I ended up having her get Mgr approval to get us 2 new phones @ 2 years prices (wife's was due in 2 weeks, mine wasn't til October), but we weren't able to get the $100 off. Also, it's an 'online only' special. If you see this in time and want to call VZ to confirm, call customer service, don't call about 'upgrade'... the sales morons are the ones that gave us the bad info.

That said, I got the Spectrum. I played with it @ the store a few weeks ago and it's a beast. I can't wait til we get some dev love and I can tweak it out.


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

MrB206 said:


> That's incorrect. My wife I and VZW went round and round today, but if you log into My Verizon, you'll see under 'Recommendations' the offer and how it clearly says 'Renewal':
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are referring to different promotional offers. I was unaware of the 'leap day' special. I have seen the $99 deal mentioned all over the place followed with moans and groans for several days. LOL, as rare as this may be, we were both correct...


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

Defragger51 said:


> That's really sad a phone with good specs an unlocked boot-loader on Verizon and its getting no Dev. support I don't understand it. Even worse Verizon is now has and online special for 99.00 for this phone, guess that means they will soon drop it from there line up.To bad no Dev. support cause I would certainly get it at 99.00


Do you currently own a Spectrum?


----------



## Defragger51 (Dec 10, 2011)

*
Defragger51, on 29 February 2012 - 10:30 PM, said:*

That's really sad a phone with good specs an unlocked boot-loader on Verizon and its getting no Dev. support I don't understand it. Even worse Verizon is now has and online special for 99.00 for this phone, guess that means they will soon drop it from there line up.To bad no Dev. support cause I would certainly get it at 99.00

Do you currently own a Spectrum?
Nope I do not own a Spectrum as of yet, I am still holding out to see if they release and updated nexus with a faster processor,bigger battery, better screen or a cheaper price cause I don't believe it worth 300.00 or the Galaxy S 3 which is said to have all of them and possibly even quad core, but I will have to do something for sure by April or loss my 30.00 upgrade discount for good .


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

My Spectrum should be here today. 

I played with the Nexus, Razr and Spectrum and honestly, the Nexus was shit compared to the other two. It seemed slower and its only appeals were ICS and Google support. Since Google is only going to support the HSPA Nexus (maguro) going forward, the only other selling point is an unlocked bootloader, which it seems the Spectrum has (and the Razr, of course, doesn't). Seemed like a pretty easy decision.


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

that is why i got the Spectrum speed,screen and sum which was better than the nexus around the board.


----------



## ups2525 (Sep 17, 2011)

real0325 said:


> that is why i got the Spectrum speed,screen and sum which was better than the nexus around the board.


+1

I went back to Verizon today for one final test drive on all the devices. I was really surprised at how dissapointing the other devices were after having the Spectrum for a week. Rezound (in comparison to Spectrum) has a tiny screen and is heavy, Razr MAxx $100 more for a slower CPU with an infierior resolution as well as smaller screen and the bootloader is locked, Nexus claims to have 4.65" screen but a significant portion on the bottom of the screen is used for the back, menu and home touch keys making the usable size of the screen smaller, has a 5mp camera and a slower CPU...I came to the same conclusion today that I did a week ago Spectrum is easily the best choice. Oh ya and I forgot to mention ITS UNLOCKED!! The devs are gonna slice and dice this bitch and its gonna SCREAM! I can't wait...F5, F5, etc...LOL.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yea, I can't wait to play with it. Even if it's not dev'd out yet, I'm excited.


----------



## magdelaine (Mar 5, 2012)

It's my hubby's so I don't have it all the time but I must say that this is probably THE under-rated phone of the year. There is nothing that bugs me or seems inadequate about it in the least. Just goes to show the biggest hype wins, not the best product.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

The ONLY thing I don't like so far is the LG skinned os. With moto phones, it was possible to keep stock and not hate it, by lg stock is horrid. You almost have to rom it to get an appealing look.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## magdelaine (Mar 5, 2012)

My husband experiences significant battery drain on the standard OS that is pretty much eliminated by rooting and freezing certain apps. I would say that's a bigger problem at the moment than the way it looks, although I agree it's horrible. I so love the MIUI themes on my Dinc2...


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Definitely. I have about 40 stock apps frozen and the conservative governor running. Even if I'm on 4g all day, streaming music, I can easily get 10hrs of battery life. Before it was 4. lol


----------

